# What pellets and where ya getting them?



## starsfaninco (Mar 2, 2021)

So, I've just burned through the 400 lbs of recteq pellets (before they switched to Kingsford).  Looking to buy more, but not a bag or two here and there.  Wanting to have a good mix (stored in stackable containers) that I can add to the hopper, depending on what I'm cooking.  I have the "Bull", and have had most great experiences with it.  Long, low and slow cooks, and some high heat stuff.  I still use my gas grill for most high heat stuff though.  Anyway, back to pellets.  What's your choice, and where you getting them (preferably shipped free?)?


----------



## Teal101 (Mar 2, 2021)

Lumberjack, get them through a local distributor.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 2, 2021)

Lumberjack user. Got a couple Bear Mountain that I'm going to try soon upon others recommendations. Local


----------



## JCAP (Mar 2, 2021)

I use Bear Mountain pellets and buy directly from their website.  Not many places around here that sell anything but Trager or PitBoss pellets.


----------



## BigW. (Mar 2, 2021)

There is a Lumberjack dealer here that advertises on our local Craigslist.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 2, 2021)

I was using b&b pellets exclusively but switched to bear mountain as tractor supply now carries them for $9.99 bag


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 2, 2021)

I use Lumberjack pellets. Rural King sells them for $8.99 a bag. Hard to beat that. Really enjoying the Char-Hickory kind.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 2, 2021)

Been using Cookinpellets 100% hickory.  They stay lit in the Amazen tube better than any other brand.
Also use the Lumberjack Hick Char once in a while.  But I find those more difficult to keep lit.


----------



## texomakid (Mar 2, 2021)

Lumberjack as well - I buy mine at Atwoods when they're on sale for $6.99/20# bag. I think they're about the best bang for the buck pellet I've used so far. It's about a 40 mile drive from my house.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 2, 2021)

i usually use pitboss , walmart carries them around here. i think they ship free also.


----------



## Branflakes (Mar 2, 2021)

I get lumberjack pellets from Dick's Sporting Goods. $15 a bag but I'm in New England so everything is more expensive.


----------



## Kevin Braker (Mar 2, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I use Lumberjack pellets. Rural King sells them for $8.99 a bag. Hard to beat that. Really enjoying the Char-Hickory kind.


I order online and pick them up. i drive a half hour to get them. Ive liked everything I've used so far.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 2, 2021)

Seems like I saw on someone’s site for Lumberjack - maybe one f their retail partners? -:where you could get a 1/4 to 1 ton delivered(?) bit had to get at least 1/2ton to compete with retail prices.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 2, 2021)

JCAP said:


> I use Bear Mountain pellets and buy directly from their website.



I too use Bear Mountain. Quality and burn has been good. But I found mind from a supplier on eBay who is typically cheaper than direct and has free shipping. Have 100# arriving this week.

Also have used Lumberjack, but our Rural doesn't stock them.  Good stuff as well.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 2, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Seems like I saw on someone’s site for Lumberjack - maybe one f their retail partners? -:where you could get a 1/4 to 1 ton delivered(?) bit had to get at least 1/2ton to compete with retail prices.


Did a little searching...  This is what I've found so far...









						Full Ton or Half Ton Jumberjack BBQ Pellets - Wood Pellets
					

All of the wood used in Lumberjack Grilling Pellets is locally sourced in cooperation with foresters committed to the sustainability of natural resources.




					smokedaddyinc.com


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 2, 2021)

Ok, so I found a pretty good deal on the original RecTeq bags.  25/bag, so I bought 4 bags until I can find Lumberjack here in Colorado.  I've got a couple of stores (Big R, and TSC ) fairly nearby.  I'll give them a call tomorrow.  Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 2, 2021)

A year in to my pooper.
Started with Traeger pellets, but they are expensive at $20 for a 33# sack (61¢/#) at Costco.
Switched over to Lumberjack as local box store has at $9.99 for a 20# sack (50¢/#) and periodically $6.99 (35¢/#)
Another local box store has Bear Mountain, don't remember the price, but reasonable.

I've used a variety of pellets and pellet blends in the hopper.  It really doesn't make much difference to me.
The noticeable difference is what pellets I use in the smoke tube


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Mar 5, 2021)

I've been using these from Sam's. Affordable at $15 per 40 lbs. and they make great Que in my Traeger.









						Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
					






					www.samsclub.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2021)

Texas Cookin' said:


> I've been using these from Sam's. Affordable at $15 per 40 lbs. and they make great Que in my Traeger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pick up a bag of those everytime I go to Sam's. I consider them pretty high quality. Great price also


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Texas Cookin' said:


> I've been using these from Sam's. Affordable at $15 per 40 lbs. and they make great Que in my Traeger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Sam's shows these in stock $14.98 for 40# bag.  I've never seen them there.  Definitely gonna get some and try.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> My Sam's shows these in stock $14.98 for 40# bag.  I've never seen them there.  Definitely gonna get some and try.  Thanks for the info.


Right by the charcoal. Last time I went they had a new flavor by same company but haven't tried that one yet


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Wanna laugh?  I just mentioned this to my wife, and how I've never seen this there, she says "Oh yeah, I see that all the time"  Thanks Mrs. for the support.  LOL


----------



## Fishonshawn (Mar 5, 2021)

Bear mtn. Get mine at coastal farm. I think they are about $10 a bag but they have them on sale every few months. Buy 1 get 1 half off or buy 2 get 1 free...whatever the sale is i usually grab about 12 bags at a time. I usually just get the gourmet blend as it seems to work good with everything but every now and then I'll throw hickory in there..


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 5, 2021)

Texas Cookin' said:


> I've been using these from Sam's. Affordable at $15 per 40 lbs. and they make great Que in my Traeger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TNJAKE said:


> I pick up a bag of those everytime I go to Sam's. I consider them pretty high quality. Great price also


I picked up a bag of them my last trip to Sam's, but haven't used them, yet.
Thanks for the thumbs up


----------



## forktender (Mar 8, 2021)

Branflakes said:


> I get lumberjack pellets from Dick's Sporting Goods. $15 a bag but I'm in New England so everything is more expensive.


Show them the Rural King add they have to price match it @ $8.99 a bag.
They might try to snake out of the deal so ask to speak to a manager if need be download their price match rules off their website.



			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/s/price-match-policy


----------



## Branflakes (Mar 9, 2021)

forktender said:


> Show them the Rural King add they have to price match it @ $8.99 a bag.
> They might try to snake out of the deal so ask to speak to a manager if need be download their price match rules off their website.
> 
> 
> ...


good call I can head over to there today!


----------

